# Raleigh Chopper "Arrow Wedge"



## kshimp41 (Mar 24, 2021)

Found this Raleigh Chopper last evening.  I will clean up and possibly sell.  Thanks.  Kirby


----------



## stingrayjoe (Mar 24, 2021)

So cool to see a clean bike in as found condition. Nice find!


----------



## ddmrk (Mar 24, 2021)

Let me know if you are interested in selling it, even as is 
d
Danny k.


----------



## kshimp41 (Mar 31, 2021)

Starting to look better.  Now for sale in Complete Bike Section.  
RALEIGH CHOPPER MK 2


----------



## ddmrk (Mar 31, 2021)

Not there !!!


----------



## kshimp41 (Mar 31, 2021)

Better??


----------



## ddmrk (Apr 1, 2021)

Yes ,What are you asking for it


----------



## kunzog (Apr 3, 2021)

How much?


----------

